# Things to do/not to do on Acid



## shroomer7 (Apr 12, 2010)

Im taking Acid for the first time this weekend (forsure this time lol) an I did my resurch it's just I would like to kno a few gud fun things to do wile fryin an a few things I should avoid doing wile tripping any ideas?


----------



## growwwww (Apr 12, 2010)

Avoid cliffs, drivers seat of cars, heights, policemen, crowded places, shit music, annoying people.

Peace


----------



## shroomer7 (Apr 12, 2010)

ok koo any boady else?????


----------



## LsdgotAholdofMe (Apr 12, 2010)

Isolate yourself and remember you will come back feeling great.. music, darkness, and nicotine are my fav things on acid, and having a couple beers around to calm the nerves is also a good idea... oh yea make sure you turn off your phone, lol


----------



## moobyghost (Apr 12, 2010)

Go to the bathroom before you drop. That way you won't run into any situations while tripping.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 12, 2010)

don't spend time looking in mirrors,outside daytime is great


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 12, 2010)

Since it's first time, I'd suggest staying away from areas with a lot of people as that can make you feel scared or nervous. Obviously don't drive. It is possible but it can become the most confusing thing once you make one mistake. Grab some glowsticks, get some good music (I'd suggest stuff like Grateful Dead, String Cheese Incident, Sound Tribe Sector 9 a.k.a. STS9, The Doors, Shpongle, etc. Most music will be great if you like it but these are a small few of what I listen to while tripping.) Have some good friends with you. Maybe have a bonfire. Walk through the woods with headphones on or a portable stereo if you got people with you. Do some painting or make some drawings. Play with legos. Bike rides are fun but sometimes gets confusing when crossing roads. Go to a museum or look at some art. Walk barefoot and dance in the grass to music. I'd highly suggest the glowsticks though, they add a lot to the night. And tossing them around to see the trails is great. Any light-up trip toy tends to be cool to look at. If you drink any alcohol make sure you don't drink too much. You can easily drink much more than normal and not feel anything if you're tripping fairly strong. Put it this way. It can make the most pointless things fun. Pretty much brings a childish joy to everything you do. Throw a ball around, a frisbee, or a light up frisbee. You can have a friend drive you around to see the beautiful landscapes, high rise buildings, lakes/ocean (depends where you're at) Sometimes movies can be great, other times they can just be too confusing or hard to pay attention to. Also, generally I don't have much or any visuals if I watch a lot of T.V. during the trip. Will get some peripheral sparks and lights but it tends to greatly weaken the visual aspect to me. Maybe even just sit alone in a dark room and think about some stuff. Maybe read some philosophy before the trip, sometimes it's hard during as the letters might be dancing or melting down the pages. Do what you generally do for fun, and it will be 100x more fun. Play Disc-Golf. 


Last and the most important. Always have weed on you. Not really 100% necessary but I love weed, and you may not be able to feel it that much but the smell (if its good) will be heavenly, the taste the same, sometimes it just calms you a little bit other times it does absolutely nothing. For the most part though, it makes it all better.

There are a million things you could do that would be fun as hell, inspirational, life changing, intensifying, etc. The most life changing to me though is good people and great scenery. I used to have little appreciation for art and scenery but the first times I did acid I did it where I could see big rolling hills, mountains, or Lake Michigan. I was able to just sit back, relax, and enjoy all of this beauty. I have been so much more appreciative ever since, I accept people for who they are much better, I appreciate art in ways I never did before, I know how to sit back and decipher what is wrong in my life and make it better. It took acid to get me off coke.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 12, 2010)

LsdgotAholdofMe said:


> Isolate yourself and remember you will come back feeling great.. music, darkness, and nicotine are my fav things on acid, and having a couple beers around to calm the nerves is also a good idea... oh yea make sure you turn off your phone, lol


I second the turn off your phone comment. You might be able to talk and act fine but once you call someone everything can change. Or you'll call people you haven't heard from in a long time and sound retarded.


----------



## l333t (Apr 12, 2010)

don't watch jaws ,candyman ,saw,any war moives etc..
do watch 2001 space odyssey
get comforting things like a pillow or teddy bear good thing to hug if having a bad trip.
scary things go far away.
little to no work to get things , water,food near you already and ready to eat ,no cooking!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 12, 2010)

1. As previous people of stated, turn your phone off!
2. Paint, if you have spray paint and a place to paint id suggest that, last time i spray painted on acid it appeared that the can was shooting electricity, very very intense!
3. Good positive music, nothing that makes you uneasy
4. If you can be outside in nature id suggest it
5. Have Lots of weed, always seems to help chill me out.


----------



## shroomer7 (Apr 12, 2010)

ya thnx ppl. wat about other activitys for an in side enviroment? and will defanatly b in nature out n a forest after the tripp onsets an we leave the house but not the hole time so inside activtys plz


----------



## moobyghost (Apr 12, 2010)

Good lucking leaving the house when tripping. I guarantee you will find something, some kind of obstacle that will prevent you from going outside. lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 13, 2010)

What to avoid on your first ACID trip?

People can only respond to the most obvious of things to avoid while tripping. But during the trip you will encounter the things that cannot be shut off or put on mute... the internal rabbling of the mind can only be tamed or train as you will to avoid those things people spoke of. Being able to cope with the things that are presented to you as being difficult.... is a unique art all in itself!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 13, 2010)

shroomer7 said:


> ya thnx ppl. wat about other activitys for an in side enviroment? and will defanatly b in nature out n a forest after the tripp onsets an we leave the house but not the hole time so inside activtys plz


Coloring books and crayons! Also get a Pomegranate, yeah thats right the fruit! Im serious its a fucking trip cracking one of those things open on acid, Somebody already said glowsticks and i second that as well! I mean even if you arnt down with light shows they are still a trip to play with and look at..

Hope that helps


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't phone your mom.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2010)

try not to smile ...good luck with that your face will be sore the day after from grinning and laughing


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2010)

Have some bubblegum on hand incase you're jaws get tense.


----------



## Smotz (Apr 13, 2010)

Get a good bag of Nugs, a 1/2 gallon of OJ, and some good music on hand before you start. Stay away from anything that could possibly scare the shit outta you while your tripping, or it will lead to a bad trip, trust me. It's best to stay inside the house in a locked room as well, unless you are in complete control of your trip and can handle the outside influences on your mind.

It's also a good idea to roll up all the joints, and pack all the bowls you are gonna smoke while tripping, before you start tripping. I have literally tried to roll a joint for around 4 hours while tripping balls, and still never succeeded even once. We usually just ended up staring at the tray and the pretty colors and shapes swirling around on it.

Last and most importantly of all, once you start tripping hard, NEVER try and stop tripping. You will freak the fuck out when you realize that you can't stop, trust me. Just remember to go with the ride until it is over, and you'll be fine. I've been on trips before that where so hard, at the time I thought I would never come back, and it really would scare the shit outta me. I always did though, it would just take around 12 hours. 

Good Luck to you and happy tripping.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Things not to do on acid... 
talk to cops
talk to parents
talk to GF if she's not down with tripping
Talk to ANYone not tripping

Things to do on acid

anything not on the " things to not do on acid" list , its acid, EVERYTHING is fun on that shit..lol


----------



## Prot3us1` (Apr 13, 2010)

Smotz said:


> Get a good bag of Nugs, a 1/2 gallon of OJ, and some good music on hand before you start. Stay away from anything that could possibly scare the shit outta you while your tripping, or it will lead to a bad trip, trust me. It's best to stay inside the house in a locked room as well, unless you are in complete control of your trip and can handle the outside influences on your mind.
> 
> It's also a good idea to roll up all the joints, and pack all the bowls you are gonna smoke while tripping, before you start tripping. I have literally tried to roll a joint for around 4 hours while tripping balls, and still never succeeded even once. We usually just ended up staring at the tray and the pretty colors and shapes swirling around on it.
> 
> ...


Perfect wording! It doesnt matter WHAT you do while you trip...just STAY IN THE TRIP keep all appendages IN the moving vehicle. If watching a scary movie is a bad idea (It can be a bad idea) then trying to stop tripping is pretty much LIVING a scary movie...But as was said to me before i tripped hard the first time. "why do you ask so many questions..you are setting yourself up to fail...you can choose what to surround yourself with when you trip, but not what you will do or want to do".

Keep things that bring on happy thoughts when you see them near, and put the stuff that reminds you of the bad times in the closet for now and you will have a fantastic time!

prot


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm an old stoner in my 50's...I did a TON of acid back in the 70's. 
Stock up on stuff so you don't have to go out. You may want to go out, but you don't want to _have _to go out. I like to isolate so I have control of my environment. It really matters who you drop with, too. It's important that you trust the people you're with. 
Prepare to be sore from smiling. Music is awesome on acid, so is TV. Going to the movies is cool too, but I wouldn't do it the very first time. Movies to rent: Fantasia, 2001 A Space Odyssey, I can't think of anymore just now. 
DO NOT DRIVE, and don't do anything stupid that can get you arrested...Jail is not fun on acid, trust me. 
Remember this..it's all temporary...it will wear off, you will come down. Beer is good. LOTS and LOTS of beer helps take the "edge" off. You can drink a lot on acid. Food is good to have around but you may not want to eat. Food textures are interesting on acid, to say the least. 
Enjoy your trip man.


----------



## shroomer7 (Apr 13, 2010)

ya thanks everyone, all good thoughts an ideas i will defanatly use them, if theres any more keep em coming


----------



## dew-b (Apr 13, 2010)

shroomer7 said:


> Im taking Acid for the first time this weekend (forsure this time lol) an I did my resurch it's just I would like to kno a few gud fun things to do wile fryin an a few things I should avoid doing wile tripping any ideas?


go to a lazer light show or a planetarem.


----------



## Southern.IL.Buds (Apr 14, 2010)

LsdgotAholdofMe said:


> Isolate yourself and remember you will come back feeling great.. music, darkness, and nicotine are my fav things on acid, and having a couple beers around to calm the nerves is also a good idea... oh yea make sure you turn off your phone, lol


These are all great, definitely avoid driving at all costs.
I drove 40 miles on 3 tabs of white family fluff following the melting tail lights of a tanker truck and as amusing as this sounds i was scared out of my wits so bad... its not fun

I really wouldnt suggest being alone, its best to trip with someone thats eaten whatever trip your about to ingest, just for reassurance.

Music is a great idea, Pink Floyds The Wall CD is great, Not the movie though... grateful dead... anything that makes you feel comfortable and calm.

Dont forget the weed either

Peace


----------



## shroomer7 (Apr 14, 2010)

koo every 1 thinx an i defenatly wont be forgetin my weed thats the first thing im payin for lol


----------



## SexieVaLette42087 (Apr 19, 2010)

My Husband took acid to night and we had sex. is there any way i could trip from him cummin in me?​


----------



## moedownonit (Apr 19, 2010)

lol ...WTF---^ I would suggest making some L.E.D light gloves or just getting a few color changing L.E.Ds. Swing these around to some music of your choice and i guarantee it wont dissapoint. I have some of these and they always blow my mind http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Er3ZS9Btvg Another thing you can do is watch fractal videos on youtube if you have a big screen it much better. I watch this for instance last weekend while i was frying and it turned my face fucking beet red and it felt like i was going to explode for a sec because i couldnt quite focus on it for a minute..lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6-V8OE7VWE&feature=related have fun!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 19, 2010)

moedownonit said:


> lol ...WTF---^ I would suggest making some L.E.D


LSD IS NOT A SEXUALLY TRANSMITTED TRIP


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 19, 2010)

Youtubing on ketamine whoa


----------



## chieflittleweed (Jan 22, 2012)

Avoid things like darkness, crowded places, loud people, creepy music, stay off of controversial topics....anything that could cause a bad trip, 

Be sure to listen to awesome music, kick it with some good friends and really give in to the experience, go outside..if it's daytime, especially if theres snow on the ground or blooming flowers, bright colors are awesome, so are silly things that kids enjoy like lava lamps static balls and shit.. 


Really do some good shit about 5-7 hours in, that's the peak of your trip go have some fun..


Happy Tipping


----------



## canndo (Jan 22, 2012)

If you take it in your own home, be sure your house is perfectly clean, the same with yourself. Nothing worse than being distracted by some bit of lint on the floor or a smudge on a door.


----------



## canndo (Jan 22, 2012)

One more thing, I advise that the more you let normal entertainment involve you the less you will appreciate the majesty of your experience - movies are fine, but best find the movies in your own head. books and computers are great but consider not straighjacketing your mind with preconceptions such as youtube or small screen things -Everything but the world itself is small when you trip so why limit yourself to someone elses conceptions? When the carpet in your house can enrapture you for hours, why watch TV at all?


----------



## Derple (Jan 22, 2012)

Michael Phelps said:


> 1. As previous people of stated, turn your phone off!
> 2. Paint, if you have spray paint and a place to paint id suggest that, last time i spray painted on acid it appeared that the can was shooting electricity, very very intense!
> 3. Good positive music, nothing that makes you uneasy
> 4. If you can be outside in nature id suggest it
> 5. Have Lots of weed, always seems to help chill me out.


That electricity spray paint things sounds amazing, but think of things that you like normally, that aren't scary or annoying.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't look in mirrors, play awesome music, have good drinks, dim the lights, play mario party, then go walk around and watch netflix.


----------



## drcartman (Jan 23, 2012)

Is hard liquor bad cause everyone keeps saying beer???


----------



## hayguyzonefourfour (Feb 19, 2012)

dont move furniture


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 22, 2012)

Is the OP still trippin or what? It's a bit annoying after getting advice that he hasn't reported back...


----------



## canndo (Mar 22, 2012)

Maybe he disreguarded the "don't speak to persons in authority while on LSD" part.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

27000 views. 28 replies. RIU.....


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 23, 2012)

My friends and I always became sooo friggin' outdoorsy and active when tripping. We always planned to chill and take it easy. But it would always turn into a fun ass unexpected adventure. Especially when we had bikes.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2012)

Have a guide..someone who will know what ur going through and if things go south will have a level head and guide you throgh it,and will be able to face authorites in case the worst happens..glowsticks,lasers,trippy movies like the wall..will all trip you out and seem extreme at first but willo become awesome...


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 31, 2012)

You guys are crazy, coloring... Legos... Spray paint? My eyes and vision get so dialated I can barley look at my hand for a few seconds.

Main thing to know, just be calm and go with it. You're going on a "vacation", you're putting all this time.and effort in, so ENJOY IT! It's such a burst of energy. Have fun and be safe buddy. I'm dropping some at the beach tomorrow


----------



## shroomer7 (Apr 1, 2012)

ANC said:


> Don't phone your mom.


 I have acedntually called my gradpa on a really powerful mushroom trip.


----------



## high|hgih (Apr 1, 2012)

Dude yeah don't answer random phone numbers..

I was tripping so incredibly hard one time and my grandma called me and I answered. She wouldn't shut up, it was so goofy. But then I ended up answering again for god knows why.. And it was my boss asking if I could work.. Haha I was like 'NOPE!! NOT TODAY SORRY!!'


----------



## shroomer7 (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha yeah this was a while ago, I'v droped lucey a few times now since then, it's cool. The first time i droped i was smoking some pretty intence salvia in my room with 3 friends, we all came down an me and anouther friend ate a silver tab. I must have been high for 7-8 hours.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 30, 2018)

growwwww said:


> Avoid cliffs, drivers seat of cars, heights, policemen, crowded places, shit music, annoying people.
> 
> Peace


----------

